# How to spoof a MAC address on my iPhone?



## Kenshow

This could fit in the Apple IOS category but I’ve decided to put it in here. 
How can I spoof/change my MAC address on my iPhone 6s? I would really like to know. I have done my research and could not find any answers (researched for over an hour!). So I’ve decided to come here as a last resort. Could anyone help me?


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, it not only could go in the iOS forum, but also should if you hope for some help. I moved it for you from Networking.


----------



## Kenshow

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome. 

By the way, I'm pretty sure that your searches were unsuccessful because it is not possible with iOS. Apple won't even allow third party Apps to _use _the wireless adapter so I can't imagine they'd approve of anybody or any App changing the MAC Address. Besides, there's no legitimate reason for doing so.


----------



## Kenshow

TerryNet said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> By the way, I'm pretty sure that your searches were unsuccessful because it is not possible with iOS. Apple won't even allow third party Apps to _use _the wireless adapter so I can't imagine they'd approve of anybody or any App changing the MAC Address. Besides, there's no legitimate reason for doing so.


I'm changing it because my school has blocked me from the internet for using a VPN so I thought if you changed your MAC address you could bypass it.


----------



## TerryNet

That would be trying to circumvent school policy. Please review the forum Rules again. We do not support such activities. You probably would benefit by reviewing your school rules and policies also.

Like I said, "there's no legitimate reason for doing so."


----------



## Kenshow

TerryNet said:


> That would be trying to circumvent school policy. Please review the forum Rules again. We do not support such activities. You probably would benefit by reviewing your school rules and policies also.
> 
> Like I said, "there's no legitimate reason for doing so."


Alright, thanks anyways


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------

